# Briggs & Stratton No Output



## rkersh409 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a B&S 5250W generator model # 01971 that I have been using for years to power my house. Last night power went out so I turned off my main as always and hooked up the generator to back feed house through the shed breaker box. Power came back on so I killed the generator. Went back to main and turned it on. I forgot to turn the breaker off that the generator is hooked to. So I put 220v back into my generator. Now I am not getting any power out. When I plug a sander in I hear the sander make a very faint buzzing sound but will not turn. As far as I know my generator does not have an AVR but does have the rectifier/brush. I would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

rkersh409 said:


> ... so I killed the generator.


Yes you did. You very likely fried the coils in the stator. You can try measuring the resistance of both.

Put in a transfer switch too. You were lucky it's just the generator that got damaged this time.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*B&S No Output*

Do believe you fried the stator. You mention backfeeding, is that legal to do? I know that we can't, and it made sense....you can seriously injure a lineman who might be working to restore the power. I have a Transfer Switch installed, had it now for about 8 years...but believe the InterLock System is great and a whole lot cheaper.


----------

